# ???S about bobs



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

do you really need them where can ya get them at or can a guy make his own??? what is the purpose of them thanx new guy w/ lots of ???s welder


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> do you really need them where can ya get them at or can a guy make his own??? what is the purpose of them thanx new guy w/ lots of ???s welder


Well, that depends on what you are doing with your birds. Bobs are used to let the birds back IN the loft and once in, they can't get back out. If you're racing your birds or just simply want them to fly for a while and get back into the loft, then yes, you'll need bobs or something so that they have a one way in/no way out. You can make your own, but they're fairly cheap and will last till doomsday, so it's not a big investment. 
You can also use a drop trap that doesn't have bobs. The holes are angled so the the birds drop in but can't fly back out because of their wings being open......there's pictures somewhere on this site. I'll see if I can find some......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These should help some...........there's lots of different designs out there.



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=28254

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=28425

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25990


----------

